# best herbal anti shyness drug



## jkljkljkljkl

very very shy- find it hard to talk to people i don't know well.
what is best non prescription drug i could easily obtain which would make talking to people i don't know well as easy as talking to people i know?


----------



## jkljkljkljkl

come on- this site is supposed to offer support. if you don't feel there is a nonprescription drug out there which will achieve these effects, just say so.


----------



## jkljkljkljkl

fine. new idea- answer a,b,c,d or e to each please
1.which should i try first for my problem
2. which is most likely to be effective
a-clarocet nri
b- stjohn's wort
c-paxil
d-seredyn
e-anxietol


----------



## leppardess

jkljkljkljkl said:


> fine. new idea- answer a,b,c,d or e to each please
> 1.which should i try first for my problem
> 2. which is most likely to be effective


a-clarocet nri
Never tried it
b- stjohn's wort
That's mostly used for mild depression.
c-paxil
That's a prescription anti depressant that you get from a doctor. Never tried it.
d-seredyn
e-anxietol
Some people that I know have had varied results.

Overall, the only thing that you can do is try them for yourself. Also, try doing a search for phenibut in this forum as I've heard that some people have actually had some decent results from it.

But, honestly, if you want real relief, most of the time, herbal remedies peter out after a few days/weeks because you build up a tolerance.


----------



## Akane

Otc supplements can help but they aren't going to cure you and make you suddenly able to talk to people. They help with mild symptoms or are used with other treatment options. I seem to be behind on herbal supplements but other threads on here have disproven st john's wart as being effective. Phenibut is mentioned frequently and I just ordered some to try.

There are tons of prescription meds you can try and everyone reacts to all of them differently. Most likely a doctor will just start throwing you all the common ones to try and for some it can take 6 or more attempts at different meds to find something useful. Most start with SSRIs like paxil, zoloft, prozac, etc... and then seroquel, effexor, and welbutrin are commonly tried if those don't work. There are also the benzos like xanax or klonopin which are shorter acting and taken more for a specific event or problem instead of being used to treat anxiety all day. Some people do just take multiple doses of a benzo throughout the day. That just scratches the surface. There are dozens if not 100s of meds out there and every single person reacts differently. I actually have panic attacks and worse anxiety on ssri. If you want to try prescription meds you have to go talk to a doctor and start experimenting.

Few people cure their SA with drugs alone. It only relieves the symptoms enough that you can work on the problem. Many then go to therapy, read self help books, or find other ways to motivate themselves and change their way of thinking to be more positive with less obsessing over things going wrong. There is no quick fix. You're going to have to work at it and try a variety of things to find what helps you.


----------



## shiny

The best herbal medicine is Ginger because since from the ancient time our elder people has used.Ginger doesn't have side effects and moreover ginger is good to heart and stomach.
==========================
shiny
Kentucky Drug Treatment


----------



## Glenns

I heard idiot pills are good for treating SA...


----------



## Breathe

try Zinc 50mg a day


----------



## CoconutHolder

Out of your options, I'd try that clarocet stuff. The reason I say this is because it has 5-HTP in it, acetyl L-carnitine, magnesium and other things useful for anxiety/depression.

Good luck.. hope you find something that helps you.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Ecstasy....*cough* when it was legal.


----------



## Noca

phenibut


----------



## Batman2k7

MSM I take 6 pills a day and I feel alot more open to others.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Gaba-
Niacin-
Motherwort-
Valerian root-
Inositol-
L-tyrosine-
L-GLutamine-
DMAE-
Wintergreen-

their are many herbs and supplements to try although 2,000mg of valerian root has done the most work for me to relax.


----------



## Broshious

Noca said:


> phenibut


Not sure I'd classify that as "herbal" =P


----------



## macfly1

Inositol takes away most of my SA, but makes me very tired...which makes me less active in general. Inositol relieves depression im me too, but doesnt really make me happy, just not depressed...if that makes sense? :stu


----------



## foggydays

shiny said:


> The best herbal medicine is Ginger because since from the ancient time our elder people has used.Ginger doesn't have side effects and moreover ginger is good to heart and stomach.
> ==========================
> shiny
> Kentucky Drug Treatment


After reading your post I did a little research on ginger and discovered that it reduces nausea, headache, dizziness.

everyday starting at around 2 in the afternoon i start feeling a little nauseous with a very mild headache. So, at this time i take a cold glass of water and put in a teaspoon of ground ginger and it actually takes away that crummy feeling almost instantly.I have been doing this for about a week now and it works everytime. Now my low point of the day is no longer low.... hope it lasts.

thanks Shiny :thanks


----------



## 338sniper

Valerian with passion flower works for me for anxiety.


----------



## ksejr1

Batman2k7 said:


> MSM I take 6 pills a day and I feel alot more open to others.


what is MSM exactly?


----------



## Enis1988

Though herbal supplements are not technically medications, they are supported by the National Institutes of Health as an effective treatment for anxiety. Chamomile, valerian, and passion flower have all been shown to ease anxiety symptoms. Herbs can interact with other medications, so before starting herbal treatments, check with your doctor or the pharmacist.

In choosing the best anti-anxiety medication, examine your diagnosis, the cost factor, and medication goals. Discuss these with your doctor and determine which medication route is right for you. Stopping any anti-anxiety medication should be done under medical supervision. Switching from one treatment to another should also be monitored by your doctor. I hope it will help you.


----------



## arnie

exercise.


----------



## Tomyx

arnie said:


> exercise.


I can say without a doubt that exercise has no long term effect on social anxiety. I have a better body than most anyone in my area of dorks, and women still don't respond. If it's suppose to release some kind of bodily substance to help, it is surely fleeting...


----------



## Makiz

But it *does* help... 

I'm not sure what women hitting on you or the local "dork" populations body type has anyeffingthing to do with anxiety.


----------



## Tomyx

Makiz said:


> But it *does* help...
> 
> I'm not sure what women hitting on you or the local "dork" populations body type has anyeffingthing to do with anxiety.


Anxiety has no affect other than to impede interactions with others. And interaction with a female is pretty much the top concern for a male. So now you know, yay for you. And no it never helped. It gets you in shape, that's it...


----------



## Makiz

I was going to post a big reply but I doubt you'd understand it anyway.

Okay, exercise doesn't *help* you, that's too bad. It usually will, go research it.


----------



## LoungeFly

arnie said:


> exercise.


I actually exercise a lot, doesn't really help with the anxiety that I feel.


----------



## Melanin7

Fruits / Vegetables and exercise will give you a good start.


----------



## alacazam

L-Theanine
Ashwagandha
Inositol
ALCAR
Ginseng

All of the above make me more talkative. I also usually opt for stimulants rather than relaxants if I want to be more outgoing. So really concentrated doses of caffeine help me too.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

I worked in a health food store for a while, and found that the only ones that did work were:

Hops
Valerian root
St. Johns Wort
Kava when it was legal.

Don't get your hopes up…the anti-anxiety effects wear off fairly quickly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Herbal supplements are an expensive waste of money and they don't work.


----------

